# lord canti <3



## photochick09 (Jan 31, 2011)

he was my first betta ever and he lived for almost a whole year and survived 2 moves but today after doing a weekly bowl cleaning he died. 
whe he died he was in a much larger bowl with his favorite lily flower. R.I.P. baby boy


----------



## Lordsameth (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry for you loss... After all you have went through together. May he rest in peace...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry  

R.I.P. Lord Canti.


----------



## photochick09 (Jan 31, 2011)

thank you =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was very pretty.


----------

